# Corte rpm con  ne555 problemas interferencia?



## michaelloucura (Nov 30, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, pero siempre estoy viendo los hilos, tengo una duda con respecto a quién montó circuito tribunal hizo un corte giro con un NE555 a continuación es el esquema que utiliza, el problema es que cuando él está fuera de la moto es se comporta bien, pero cuando aumentan los giros aumenta el ritmo en la reducción de algunos momentos para recortar otros recortes hora más rápido creen que es una interferencia en el rele  porque pasa pulsos de la bobina. Perdoa pela tradução moro en brasil e no hablo nada d e spanish. 







R2 canbien por 640 homs  pero no tinha 10k sera esto parte del erro?


----------



## aguevara (Nov 30, 2012)

Observacion 1. la patilla 4 del 555es el reset y DEBE ir a Vcc de lo contrarion no funcionara.
Observacion 2. El Led esta polarizado inversamente y por lo tanto NUNCA lo veras encendido.
Observacion 3. Si el valor de R2 afecta en la frecuencia de salida, menos valor de R2 mayor frecuencia, mas valor menor frecuencia.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 30, 2012)

Hola.

Prueba esto.
Tente isso.


 


Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: Excitar el relé con un transistor es mejor.
Energiza o relé quando um transistor é melhor


----------



## michaelloucura (Dic 1, 2012)

obrigado, gracias estou a modificar-lo. .  este é o antigo


----------

